# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Τρανζιστορ σε επαναφορτιζομενο κατσαβιδι

## bilaros

Αν ξερει καποιος. Ποιο ειναι το τρανζιστορ που φοραει στη σκανδαλη το <<metabo BSZ14.4>> γιατι καηκε σε ενα φιλο και οικωδικοι που εχει δεν ανταποκρινονται;tsip.jpg

----------


## Xarry

Δεν φαινεται στην φωτο. Εσυ δεν μπορεις να διακρινεις τι γραφει πανω;

----------


## HeavenNHell

Tο μόνο πού μπορώ να διακρίνω είναι 713 ή 719

----------


## bilaros

cc 1ss 3
MAR 719
υπαρχει αντιστοιχο;

----------


## antonis

Σε ένα δικό μου άλλης μάρκας, είχε το IRFZ44N. Κοίταξέ το ίσως κάνεις δουλειά.

----------


## ipso

MAX719 πρεπει να λέει.

----------


## chip

νομίζω έχει τρεις γραμμές και μας λες τις δύο (τελευταίες)

----------


## kopla

Διακρίνω ST και MA? 719

----------


## tzortzakos

:Cursing:  ισως νά είναι και triak  προσοχή  :Crying:

----------


## Nemmesis

> ισως νά είναι και triak  προσοχή


triak σε επαναφορτιζομενο??? :Cursing:

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> triak σε επαναφορτιζομενο???


ναι,και Triac φοράνε μερικά... :Bored:

----------

